# Hello from California!



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

:wiggle 

Hello....I just found this site...it looks terrific! Hubby and I have 4 furbabies....3 Ragdolls and "Andy" our mutt kitty!  We LOVE them to pieces. :heart 

We are in Southern California and I'm hoping that we can spend some time here if you don't mind.  

I'm also hoping I can get my avatar and siggy here. I tried my avatar and, apparently it's over 6kb? I'm not a techie, so I'll have to get some help from a friend.

It's 1:30am and I think I need to get to bed...ZZZZZ


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Katzen, and welcome :wiggle I'm Mike, Butler, man-friday and keeper of the keys for the Jellicle Tribe of Mammoth Cave.

What general area of southern California? I was in that area for several years while in the military and loved it. I was slipping up to Yucca Valley and the Morongo basin every chance I got


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Gaby and welcome!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Katzen. For the avatar, if you are sure it's under 6 kb you might have to click the other option to upload under profile. If the first option doesn't work upload it the other way and it will work for some reason. Hope that helps :wink:


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

:wiggle 

Thank you everyone!

KitKat, I used another avatar that I had....I'll have to check my others.... 

:xmasstree
Mike....we live in Southern California, near LAX :kittyball


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There are posts from members who make sigs and avatars in the art & literature forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome from another SoCal gal!

I have a Birman, but I was looking into Ragdolls before I was rescued by Cinderella.


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Welcome from another SoCal gal!
> 
> I have a Birman, but I was looking into Ragdolls before I was rescued by Cinderella.


 :luv She's a beauty! 

My cousin had 2 birmans and we have friends in San Diego! Small world! LOL

Thank you for the welcome! :santa


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just saw your kitties - you're close enough - I could drive up and kitty-nap Roxie! (just kidding) :love2 

They're all adorable - what a houseful!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have very pretty cats!


----------



## tabby (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome. Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi, you have nice cats. I wish I could have 4. I don't have much living space so I am held to only one.


----------

